# new member



## itie (Jan 20, 2009)

hello,
im Giovanni. i go to high school in ga. my school is only 3 years old and im the only person in there who cares about tech work. we dont have a t.d. . i've had lots of help from friends who do tech for a living. i was really glad to find this site because i think by reading i can learn a whole lot more. its nice to be apart of this.


----------



## rochem (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome to CB Giovanni!

It's sad that so many high schools are like that. Even the ones that do have a TD are sometimes not much better off than you are. But you've come to the right place! Get to know the search feature very well - there's a lot of very useful (and some totally useless) information that can be found by anyone who takes the time to look for it. Also check out the CBWiki (link at the top of the page) and browse through the Glossary and the Collaborative Articles.

There are people here from all levels of theatre, from the smallest middle school drama club, to broadway stagehands, to lighting and sound and scenic designers, to reps from the major manufacturers, and there's even some Australians. Feel free to ask anything that you need help on, and step in to answer any questions you can help answer. Don't be a stranger!

(8 minute response time in the middle of the night. Hows that for prompt service?)


----------



## itie (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks for the advise. i will have to check out that wiki. i actually have a problem with my theatre that i was going to post about but now that im looking at cb its more confusing then i thought. i have a patching problem with my leviton innovator board. should i look for thread on that?


----------



## rochem (Jan 20, 2009)

itie said:


> thanks for the advise. i will have to check out that wiki. i actually have a problem with my theatre that i was going to post about but now that im looking at cb its more confusing then i thought. i have a patching problem with my leviton innovator board. should i look for thread on that?



Since this is a pretty specific topic, you probably won't find another thread about your exact problem. Drop by the lighting forum and post a full, detailed description of what the problem is. Also, you may try calling the manufacturer and seeing if they can help you. But more on that over in the Lighting forum.


----------



## itie (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks you rule.


----------



## cedgar01 (Mar 30, 2009)

itie said:


> hello,
> im Giovanni. i go to high school in ga. my school is only 3 years old and im the only person in there who cares about tech work. we dont have a t.d. . i've had lots of help from friends who do tech for a living. i was really glad to find this site because i think by reading i can learn a whole lot more. its nice to be apart of this.


Hi Im cole also new to this forum who works with Giovanni and he is not the only one who cares about tech work.


----------

